# making butter in a kitchenaid?



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone done this? I accidentally overwhipped heavy cream the other day when making whipped cream but I had already added the sugar so it wasn't very good but it got me thinking. Why couldn't I use it to make butter? 

Just wondering how you do it if you use a mixer


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I pour heavy cream and a dash or two of salt in my KA and set it on high. Use the whipping attachment. Also, take a towel and tent it over hte whole mixer. It'll turn into whipped cream and then into butter. When it hit the butter stage the buttermilk gets flying! (Hence the towel!)

You can skip the towel, but if your kitchen is like mine you'll be finding buttermilk splashes in the weirdest spots for the next 2 weeks! :help:


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

the food processor is infinitely quicker than the KA. If using the KA, I strongly prefer the paddle over the whisk..


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

it works...

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/113/Making-Butter

nice article on it here.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

I use My KA alsp. I use the paddle. I cut the very center out of the lid and put it in place. I used the towels for a long time with numerous messes to clean up. the lid works perfectly and was well worth the sacrifice.
Sharon


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a KA but I use my blender. I set the cream on the countertop until it's room temp and then pour it into the blender. No mess and in less than a minute, voila, butter.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was looking at homesteading supplies on Lehmans and just can't bring myself to pay over $100 for a non electric butter churn. Seems like so much for not that much technology. Then again the bucket churns are just as much if not more. I like the non-elect. aspect but if I can do it with something I already have then even better.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

I make butter all the time and use the buttermilk to make sour cream , But as for sugar I'm not to sure, but my two boys said yummy sugar butter can you make us some please Dad.

Making Butter/Buttermilk

600ml cream (1 pint)
Â½ to 1 teaspoon of salt
Churn butter (use a electric beater) works great 
Beat until butter fat and buttermilk separates drain of buttermilk I use cheese cloth and squzee the buttermilk and store in fridge for use in sour cream, scones & Buttermilk Bread etc. Them add salt to butter and them paddle in to block and set in fridge. Use on toast and in cooking it taste yummy, if it goes sour doing use. This will yield about 200g butter and about 100ml buttermilk.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a butter churn on ebay. It looks neat!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Italian-Stainle...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414d2ad661


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I prefer the old dazey churns for butter making; that stainless steel churn doesn't look friendly! 
Our first butter making attempt involved a solid hour of churning, than another hour of whipping it with an electric mixer. By the time we had two tablespoonfulls of goats butter, we were too afraid to eat it because we spent an entire evening doing it! Of course, we were experimenting and using whole milk. Obviously it didn't work!


----------

